# Tribute video for the Coalition from Afghanistan to Iraq



## JasonH (25 Dec 2004)

http://www.swift-creations.com/skanza/tribute/xmas.wmv -mirror 1
http://www.simnet.is/mpnet/xmas.wmv -mirror 2

Awesome video made by a fella on Militaryphotos.net

Song is Johnny Cash w/ Dave Matthews - For you. I'll be hosting it once I find it.


----------



## casca (25 Dec 2004)

Hey Jay you beat me too it.  This is a great videro some very moving pictures in it.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (25 Dec 2004)

thanks for posting


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (25 Dec 2004)

yes, very good. Thanks alot for sharing.


----------



## luck881 (15 Dec 2005)

Time to revive this one!
the second link is still good...
Merry Christmas!


----------



## missing1 (15 Dec 2005)

Thanks for the video, sent it on to my two military lads for their contemplation.



Dave


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (15 Dec 2005)

Gotta love Johnny Cash.


----------



## Armymedic (15 Dec 2005)

Outstanding slideshow video, and the music...awesome.

Well done.


----------



## a_beautiful_tragedy (15 Dec 2005)

absolutley beautiful, well done


----------



## sneak and peek soldier (15 Dec 2005)

That's an awesome tribute video. it really shows the hardships of what we go through.


----------



## Da_man (15 Dec 2005)

awesome


----------



## Da_man (18 Dec 2005)

heres a new faster mirror  http://johnrambo.fileburst.com/xmas.wmv


----------

